# What the hell is going on



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey All,

Long time no talk. Hope everyone is well, sorry i haven't been on much have A LOT of changes going on in my life for the good. New son was born 10 days ago!! ;0) Also moved to another NJ town but the big plan to move to GA within a year.

I been seeing a lot of news and HUGE issues with North Korea and keep hearing the word Nuclear which makes me nervous. I have stepped up my prepping and making sure i am ready. How do you all feel about the news and what is going on? What are you prepping for?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Congratulations! Babies are a lot of work, better you than me..I got other things on my mind. I'm not really a current affairs type of girl and don't dig too deep into the news. I do like to be prepared though even though I wouldn't consider myself a true prepper. Welcome back..hi.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The greatest danger, militarily, is N. Korea, IMHO. Russia and China and the US would not get into a shooting war, because of MAD (Mutual Assured Destruction). But that delusional person in charge of N. Korea is a loose cannon, a nuclear cannon, and is capable of anything. A war on the penisula would be bad enough for our troops over there, but a small bomb ignited over the US, with the resulting damage from EMP, is an existential danger.

I'm prepping for grid down, that is to say, TEOTWAWKI.

Cigars out!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea seems like something is on the verge


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the daily check in numbers for the websites devoted to the latest intel are hitting record numbers - lots of stray pieces coming together - this kind of scenario is exactly why we prep ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect that N. Korea would only be capable of possibly hitting us with 1 or 2 missiles if any at all. Considering that and the difficulty of bring an atomic bomb back through the atmosphere to hit a city if they do shoot at us I think they'll try for an EMP effect instead of picking one city.

If they set off an EMP over the west coast (their missiles are limited in the distance they can travel so west coast) the direct EMP effect probably would not reach the eastern half of the US but,,, since the power grid is so intergtated the entire US and parts of Canada grid may go down. The eastern US could probably get power back up in a few weeks but the western half of the country may take much longer.

Of course there is always the possibility they've got a nuclear bomb in that satellite they sent up last year.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

That weeble in N K is the big unknown.
Who can even guess what the hell he may do?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

"Yea it seems like something is on the verge."

It feels like uncharted territory..


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

NK is what it is ... an unpredictable mess. I won't go down that rabbit hole. Congrats on the baby ... that's good stuff, right there!!!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I think "Fat Kid" is the reincarnation of Mao. In fact stick a mole on his face and... I have not been really concerned about China/N Korea since Mao was gone until recently. I don't think China can reel him in. It would not surprise me to find out HE thinks China is HIS puppet state, I mean he is that crazy. Then again this is the reason I prep.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Mikey. Learn and keep an eye on my two biggest fears, grid down and US currency collapse.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Long time no talk. Hope everyone is well, sorry i haven't been on much have A LOT of changes going on in my life for the good. New son was born 10 days ago!! ;0) Also moved to another NJ town but the big plan to move to GA within a year.


Congrats on the New Baby, Moving to GA? is that code for South Jersey?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats on the new babe


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations on the new tax deduction. I am looking to go more rural as the world gets wackier as far as my preps go..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some of us have more pressing concerns than a "what if" scenario with North Korea that may, or may not happen.
At this very moment, a wildfire that has already burned over 130,000 acres, which is more than 200 square miles, is coming our way and is about 20 miles from our homestead.
Anyone heard of the Okefenokee National Wildlife Refuge fire? Maybe not, as the area threatened is rural, farming territory. 
Just across the border, some areas of Georgia have been evacuated, here on the Florida side emergency management has advised residents to be ready to go at a moments notice.

Here is local news coverage if y'all are interested 
Charlton County schools close as wildfire spreads

The SHTF everyday, somewhere, for somebody.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> EXCLUSIVE - Congressional Expert: North Korea Prepping EMP Catastrophe Aimed At U.S. Homefront


EXCLUSIVE - Congressional Expert: North Korea Prepping EMP Catastrophe Aimed At U.S. Homefront


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Robie said:


> EXCLUSIVE - Congressional Expert: North Korea Prepping EMP Catastrophe Aimed At U.S. Homefront


I wonder if other countries are jealous of us right now..you know are the Canadians sitting around going "woot..at least it's aimed at the USA." Sometimes dark humor is all I got.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Anyone heard of the Okefenokee National Wildlife Refuge fire? Maybe not, as the area threatened is rural, farming territory.
> Just across the border, some areas of Georgia have been evacuated, here on the Florida side emergency management has advised residents to be ready to go at a moments notice..


Yea, I herd about it this morning and was hoping you and a few other members weren't in it's path.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am not worried about North Korea getting a missile off the ground, let alone hitting US territory. Trust me, they are not that good. Our Navy, with our other branches, would hammer him back to his mommas womb before he realized wth hit him.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> I am not worried about North Korea getting a missile off the ground, let alone hitting US territory. Trust me, they are not that good. Our Navy, with our other branches, would hammer him back to his mommas womb before he realized wth hit him.


Do you think we could get them to do that anyway? I'd like to see it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Before bombs or rockets or artillery is fired, watch for Delta Force to "drop in" unannounced on a launching site or two.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hello all. Thanks for the kind words. Glad to be back


----------



## dexleo2 (Jan 22, 2017)

congrats on your newborn!!! I would like to think that North Korea has not mastered the Miniaturization of the nuclear bomb I think thats why we don't see anything other than ground/underground detonation test. Maybe if the Fat kid running the country could muster the resources to miniaturize the nuclear bombs to sit on a ICBM that can make it off the launch pad.. and lets just say the Fat kid in charge was able to get one in the sky... I would think the THAD system would knock it down... and then the gates of hell would open on the them.. We would have that country on its knees in an afternoon... I could be full of it but I keep prepping and I keep an eye on the headlines, I really hope nothing happens but I keep prepping and this is why we prepare one stupid move and this whole package could come undone fast......


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

First, thanks he is a young prepper ;0)

Yea im prepping as much as i can too. you never know


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats on the new baby! Wonderful! One great prepper/baby advise: support and encourage mama to keep breastfeeding! LLLI | Home


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

**UPDATE**
Hes doing great!!


Annie said:


> Congrats on the new baby! Wonderful! One great prepper/baby advise: support and encourage mama to keep breastfeeding! LLLI | Home


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MikeyPrepper said:


> **UPDATE**
> Hes doing great!!


Wonderful! Nothing like a new baby.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea ll is good. sleep pretty good at night too ;0)


Annie said:


> Wonderful! Nothing like a new baby.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Mikey, good to hear from you again, congrats on the new son, and new home. preppering here is about the same: food, ammo, and such. All out nuclear war?, it that happens, I hope the first bomb hits my roof, they ain't enough beanie wienies to make that work out.
New Jersey guy moving to Georgia?, that's the stuff movies are made of, best of luck.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey MOONSHINE.Thanks i hope all is well. thank you. GA bound eventually!!!


Moonshinedave said:


> Hello Mikey, good to hear from you again, congrats on the new son, and new home. preppering here is about the same: food, ammo, and such. All out nuclear war?, it that happens, I hope the first bomb hits my roof, they ain't enough beanie wienies to make that work out.
> New Jersey guy moving to Georgia?, that's the stuff movies are made of, best of luck.


----------

